# Mandale Mine at Lathkill Dale



## theexistence (May 7, 2009)

Whilst out for a walk this weekend at Lathkill Dale, I came across this place, Mandale Mine, an old Lead Mine.

Hope these pictures are ok as its my first post

This is the old Engine House, I dont think its doing too bad to say its over 170 years old !!!



















A small tunnel its use can be seen in the next picture





This is what it would have looked like back in the day










The main entrance to the mine, sealed off unfortunately





Need a torch to see inside





Other mine openings, need to be explored with good lights I think













]

And finally a couple of pictures of the reason i went to Lathkill Dale 




















Hope this was ok for a first post !!!!!!


----------



## Trinpaul (May 8, 2009)

I love the weirs  great pics. I'm guessing that when the mine was in operation it was'nt so green


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 8, 2009)

Nice location. Those Mine entrances look intruiging! 

Good first post. Good effort matey -thanks


----------



## Black Shuck (May 8, 2009)

Yes the mines do llok pretty good L.B. I would love to get in there with my 3.5million CPT!


----------



## jonney (May 8, 2009)

Looks a very tranquil place. The paths into the mine look well worn and it makes me wonder why they have only sealed off one entrance and not them all.


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2009)

Very interesting site. Love the remains of the engine house. 
Gorgeous setting...fantastic weirs. Are those sluice gates in the centre?
Excellent first post, theex.


----------



## BigLoada (May 8, 2009)

Wow check out the pump house remains! Thats a good one mate, looks like a proper cornish engine. Would like to see what its like inside if you plan on going back


----------



## Sabtr (May 8, 2009)

Nice one. 

The pump house looks similar in construction to the old lead mine at Langley Barony in Northumberland.

I'd bet that if you have a better delve around that site you will find more clues to its history.

Those adits look soo tempting!


----------



## theexistence (May 8, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Are those sluice gates in the centre?



Yeah they are Sluice gates, they were on just about all the weirs, not much use now though


I will hopefully be going back in a couple of months when Im next up that way and will be doing some more exploring for sure, I will be better prepared with some torches to venture inside an see what the adits hold !!!!!!


----------



## theexistence (May 8, 2009)

*Batemans House*

This is Batemans House or should I say whats left of it and was a few hundred yards down from The Engine House, 











Nice Fireplace





What it used to look like





Going down the steps to look in the shaft





Too dark to see properly with no lights





This is what used to be housed down the shaft





Bateman’s House which was built by Thomas Bateman, one of the mine managers. It was constructed directly over a mine shaft, as he wanted to keep secret his then revolutionary engine used to pump water from the continuously flooding mine - at that time there were several companies competing in the dale to extract the valuable lead ore.


----------



## crickleymal (May 9, 2009)

jonney said:


> Looks a very tranquil place. The paths into the mine look well worn and it makes me wonder why they have only sealed off one entrance and not them all.



They probably don't lead anywhere. I've come across a few like that, they either didn't go very far originally or they have collapsed shortly inside the entrance. A path gets worn in both directions so if it's well worn it can often mean people have gone in and turned round and come stright back out.


----------



## borntobemild (May 9, 2009)

great pics - and thanks for the explanatory diagrams as well


----------

